# Tick thought



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Hey I just saw something on the internet (I know everything on the internet is true right?). But this made sense and I was curious about your all in tick country if it would work. I saw how someone used a lint roller (those tape kind) to run over their dog's fur to remove the ticks after field training. Of course it only picks up the ticks on top of the fur, but it would pick them up before they got to the skin. This woman had a photo of the tape with about 10 ticks of all sizes on it. Any thoughts? Anyone try such a thing? I'm curious about it for my next trip down to the states and entering tick land. I brought one of those nasty ticks back with my dog on my last trip. Looking for ways to avoid it in the future.


----------



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

Genius!

Not just for the dogs but for getting them off of my clothes too!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I could see that working for a quick way to get multiple ticks off right away but they can move down into the coat to get to the skin very fast. So it wouldn't be a substitute for a thorough tick check.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't believe a lint roller would be enough to remove a tick once it's latched or burrow into the coat. The one time I had a tick latched onto my stomach (total nightmare!) - it took tweezers to yank it out.

My thought is if a tick is just in the coat - I'd grab a wire slicker and see if I could remove it fast that way (I've also just used maybe a tissue or something immediately available to protect my hands while quickly removing a fast moving tick).

*** I don't live in tick hell though, so really only see 1 tick or so at a time. I think I'd be hysterical if I experienced what my brother in law and a friend who went jogging with him experienced last week up in North Dakota.... they went jogging across a field or something. Came back covered and took them 2 hours to de-tick. I'd basically would have been hysterical.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Last summer we went up to NY for a specialty, found a really pretty park and took all the dogs for a walk. OMG TICK CITY. A slicker brush did a really good job of getting in the coat and pulling out the ticks. We brushed out dozens of ticks after only a half-hour walk. Yuck....


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

wow, we have a lot of LARGE ticks down here but they are easy to pick off the coat and there are generally only one or two if that after a day in the field. I'm starting to think we don't have as big a problem as other parts of the country...
I'm telling you vinegar really does work great for us!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Looks like it's worth a try. One more thing to add to the Tick Arsenal. Ticks are just a nightmare at my family's cabin in west-central Wisconsin. Those tiny deer ticks are the worst! I hate waking up during the night up there feeling things crawling on me!!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

welcome to my world
I live in the woods - I've had them attached to my navel - "Honey, what is this?" "Umm, you have a tick embedded there, Dear" "EEEEEEEEEKKKKKKK, GET IT OUT OF ME!" 
I've pulled them off my head - tossed that one out the car window, hopefully an 18 wheeler ran over it.
I've pulled them off my legs. I've pulled them off my husband. I've pulled them off Max. 
Like Megora said, they burrow in really fast. And they are nothing more than pure-D evil! Evil!


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

laprincessa said:


> welcome to my world
> I live in the woods - I've had them attached to my navel - "Honey, what is this?" "Umm, you have a tick embedded there, Dear" "EEEEEEEEEKKKKKKK, GET IT OUT OF ME!"
> I've pulled them off my head - tossed that one out the car window, hopefully an 18 wheeler ran over it.
> I've pulled them off my legs. I've pulled them off my husband. I've pulled them off Max.
> Like Megora said, they burrow in really fast. And they are nothing more than pure-D evil! Evil!


I live in the same type of tick-infested world!
The best stuff that I've found is permethrin(sp?). It is sprayed on your clothes, not skin, and will endure several washings. The brand name that I recall is "Sawyer," although there is at least one other company that makes it. It's good stuff ... not perfect, but very good.
FTGoldens


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Sounds like a good idea.....my girl has shorter hair, not the normal fluff of a Golden...so I also have a flea comb that I use, it also will dig those little buggers out of her fur....I also have a tic extractor that I got from Duluth Trading Co. I carry it on my key ring. I helps pull an imbedded tick and getting out the head and mouth parts....


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I have shirts and pants from LL Bean that contain Permethrin. The brands are: Ex Officio and LL Bean. I have had pretty good luck with them when it comes to mosquitos since we don't have ticks up here. But the mosquitos here can be horrible, so I'm happy with that function. I also have a hat that has Permethrin in it also. Combination is pretty nice. I hadn't thought about it working on ticks too.

The tick I found on Lucy last week was on her lower chest between her legs. It's not a place you normally brush, so I think that's why we didn't notice it for so long.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

FTGoldens said:


> I live in the same type of tick-infested world!
> The best stuff that I've found is permethrin(sp?). It is sprayed on your clothes, not skin, and will endure several washings. The brand name that I recall is "Sawyer," although there is at least one other company that makes it. It's good stuff ... not perfect, but very good.
> FTGoldens


I will be looking for that!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Well I dunno, but it sounds harmless and might work, so I'm going to give it a try. Thanks!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

FTGoldens said:


> I live in the same type of tick-infested world!
> The best stuff that I've found is permethrin(sp?). It is sprayed on your clothes, not skin, and will endure several washings. The brand name that I recall is "Sawyer," although there is at least one other company that makes it. It's good stuff ... not perfect, but very good.
> FTGoldens


I use the ultrashield both on my boots, clothes and on the dogs. It lasts for a couple weeks and it is good if the dogs go in the water. The worst is at our hunting cabin - I normally keep a nice supply of spray there.


----------



## goodog (May 6, 2013)

*Removing the beasties?*

*Q--Whats your method of Tick Removal? *
________________________________________________________
Any "weapon" in the Tick Wars is useful. Lint brush and comb should do it. 

Kai had his Lyme update-Friday. Lyme Disease is mean but meanest to retrievers. My vet reminded me of that Friday. Casey has a Lyme D vaccine 1 -Friday. No coincidence.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

If you need a lint roller to take ticks off your dog it must be bad. My dogs have been through nests of ticks before and it might have been a handy thing to have. I certainly won't carry one around on our walks though.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

GoldenCamper said:


> If you need a lint roller to take ticks off your dog it must be bad. My dogs have been through nests of ticks before and it might have been a handy thing to have. I certainly won't carry one around on our walks though.


I've brushed Max at night, taken a dozen or more off his fur, got up the next morning and had six or more waving at me from on top of his head. Yup, it's bad!


----------

